# Sell to Cheap?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is unreal...

http://www.autoblog.com/2012/10/02/chevy-dealer-sells-car-for-wrong-price-apologizes-after-having/

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Ha. How could they in their right minds say the dude stole the car. I'm sure someone there handed him the keys willingly. Though his lawsuite for $2.2 million is a little to much. I'd say they just give the guy a car for free. Or at least lifetime maintenance for free.


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

Why is 2.2 millon to much? I would not want to spend one second in jail on false charges.
False charges should carry prison time for the accuser and the accuser won't spend one second in jail.

CW


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I am like you Charles in that I would be seeking blood for being arrested and jailed falsely and maliciously.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

If someone got me arrested because they messed up I would be mighty ticked off. This seems a lot less frivelous to me than most other lawsuits I hear about. From the article, the dealer had him arrested without any cause. Sounds to me like that an apology does not cut it here.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Never know....two sides to every story, sounds like he needs to have his sales manager fired for being completely incompetent. Don't know if I would sue, but that contract would be torn up and the vehicle would go back, and all of my monies would be reimbursed and a public apology put in the local media. To me, that would be sufficient mud in the face!


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Never know....two sides to every story, sounds like he needs to have his sales manager fired for being completely incompetent. Don't know if I would sue, but that contract would be torn up and the vehicle would go back, and all of my monies would be reimbursed and a public apology put in the local media. To me, that would be sufficient mud in the face!


If the story is correct on what it is saying ,I would want more than just an apology . I don't know about 2.2 million but there should some comp for sure .


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I might not as for 2.2 million but I would be driving a free new SUV.

Can you imagine selling someone hay from the wrong stack, letting them drive off then turn them in for stealing the hay?


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm wondering why he didn't show the cops the papers, _signed by him and (I'm sure) the dealer rep_.


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

Don't know about everyone else but every time I have bought a new vehicle I felt like I had been robbed.
Heck maybe next time I'll call the cops and have THE DEALER arrested.

CW


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol....nobody likes the stealership, imagine that! The thing is, down here I can see some scammer trying to pull a fast one and take a different vehicle.....I don't know how the hell he could do that....but I can't figure out how they do half the things they do. Perhaps a clue lies in why he went to jail, like another post said, why not just show em the paperwork, if they still arrest you, you have a problem with the police and car dealers In your area (was this in Chicago?) Guy rides off in the wrong car, refuses to return it after a couple of days, what ya gonna do, just saying. I wouldn't have the car if it had really happened to me the way they had said, I obviously wouldn't go to that dealer for any reason, so I wouldn't want their vehicle. And I wouldn't buy stock in the company, don't think they'll make it.......wait, it coulda been a PR stunt thought up by the ballon boy guy.......this is a funny thread


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I wonder why it didn't hit the news channel here? First I have heard of it. My son just finished remodeling one of their many dealerships in Richmond.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> I wonder why it didn't hit the news channel here? First I have heard of it. My son just finished remodeling one of their many dealerships in Richmond.


Maybe it was in the news and you've been riding in your ol' John Deere alot lately....









http://hamptonroads....ustomers-arrest

Regards, Mike


----------

